
An entrepreneur has discovered the rarest pigment in nature - adumford
https://unreasonable.is/discovering-the-color-blue-qa-with-ecoflora/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebookpost
======
HarryHirsch
Prior art here:
[http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/jo01082a022](http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/jo01082a022)

With the sainted Carl Djerassi. There are citations that indicate that the
plant and its properties were known in the West 100 years ago.

